# Ural CDD - First Impressions



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Received my Ural CDD from Elemental Designs earlier this week.



















Playing a CD with CD TEXT support (MP3 also supported)









Individual level control for all six output channels









Adjustable crossover bands and slopes









30-band equalizer









Time alignment









Speaker phase adjustment









Test tone generator









"The Bare Necessities" vs. "The Kitchen Sink"









*First out-of-the-box impressions.*

The metal briefcase is a nice touch. Sure beats a cardboard box, and at least it reduces the chance of the HU being damaged from shipping from Russia. There's even a shoulder strap for easy transport.

The deck looks better in person than in photos. I still wouldn't call it a great-looking head unit, but it doesn't look as cheap as I originally feared it would. Unfortunately the screenprinted text on the faceplate is not removable, but it's much less conspicuous with the display lit up. The VF display is clear, responsive and easy to read.

The RCA output wires are really scrawny, especially compared to the beefy braided OFC outputs on my Denford 8250. They look easily damageable and I'll be wrapping mine in TechFlex for protection.

I work in technology, and can usually figure out how to use most electronics. Not so with the Ural. For once I actually had to read the manual. I can see the interface becoming more intuitive once I've gotten used to it, but getting started is a different story.

The included manual is probably the most comprehensive documentation I've ever seen for a head unit. Unfortunately it's also completely written in Russian. An English version is downloadable from the Ural web site, although the translation could be better. It took me a moment to realize that "distance control desk" meant "remote control."

Overall, my experience with the Ural so far is very positive. I'll post more after I've had some time to listen to the deck and get used to the interface.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

why are there two remotes?

and I see it has 6 channels, is there no subwoofer control?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow...the deal finally went through huh. I was ready to jump on board but there were too many loose ends. It sounds like the turn-on/turn-off issue still hasn't been resolved. I think I'll wait until v2.0 comes out that has that issue fixed.

I'm a big fan of useability when it comes to head units and although this unit has features up the ass I can't get past the useability factor. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

newtitan said:


> why are there two remotes?
> 
> and I see it has 6 channels, is there no subwoofer control?


There is a 7th mono subwoofer channel with a fixed crossover point of 60Hz.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

uuugh fixed at 60hz??? thats odd, it could have at least been 80 or 100hz

can you control the level of the woofer at least?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know. From the information I gathered, the sub output was pretty useless. I don't even think the EQ affects it but I could be mistaken on that.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

newtitan said:


> why are there two remotes?
> 
> and I see it has 6 channels, is there no subwoofer control?


I'm not sure why there are two remotes. Probably the same reason it's shipped in a metal briefcase: "just because." 

The sub output is the sum of channels 1 and 2 plus a non-adjustable 60Hz LPF. Consequently it's affected by the level, EQ, crossover and time alignment settings of channels 1 and 2. This means you shouldn't put a HPF on channels 1 and 2 if you want to use the sub output.

This is a non-issue if you're running 2-way active up front, leaving a pair of normal outputs for your sub. If you're running 3-way up front, you could also use pass-through outputs on one of your amps to provide the sub channel.

According to Spirit on ICIX, the engineers added the extra output because they happened to have a spare amp on the board, and figured what the hell, some users might find it useful. A future version of the Ural may have a dedicated, adjustable sub channel.

More information about this:
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21743
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20515


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> I'm a big fan of useability when it comes to head units and although this unit has features up the ass I can't get past the useability factor. Let us know how it works out for you.


Will do, definitely. The Ural seems to have a steep learning curve for a head unit and time will tell if it's truly intuitive.

That said, the Ural does not seem very hard to use when compared to a typical rackmount processor.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

> If you're running 3-way up front, you could also use pass-through outputs on one of your amps to provide the sub channel.


Another way you can do 3-way up front is to use channels 1 and 2 for your midbass. Only use a LPF on them from the head unit. You can use a HPF on your amp to high-pass the midbass drivers. Then you can use a LPF on your amp to low-pass the signal coming from the subwoofer output (assuming you want a crossover point below 60Hz). If you want a crossover point above 60Hz you would have to split the signal from one of the other outputs using a pass-through or Y-adapters (yuck). Any way you look at it, you won't have a separate time alignment setting for the subs.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

update? How are things going with the CDD?


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, I've been really busy with work over the past couple weeks. I still haven't actually permanently installed the Ural due to some physical fitment issues. I'll elaborate more on this once it's been resolved, which should be soon. In the meantime I've been listening to the deck at home, and it sounds great connected to a Rotel amp powering Energy bookshelf speakers. More coming soon.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Update.

The Ural finally made it into my vehicle last week. The fitment issues are described here:
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25884










I also successfully removed the lettering from the faceplate. More info here:
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25885


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

My fiance has a Corolla and I hate the ISO mount. The faceplate sticks out like a sore thumb. However that kit you have makes ISO mounting look real good. That looks better than most kits I've seen. I wish there was something like that for my Protege5.

But anyway....how does it sound? I read some of the other threads at ICX and it sounds like the MP3 playback is good...but I have yet to hear from someone who can compare it to the other hi-fi decks on the market.


----------



## Ayrton (Jan 17, 2006)

I was going to write that a little plastic polish would remove the letters, but you found that out. Looks much better indeed!


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Ayrton, Thanks! Other plastic polishes (e.g. Plexus) did not work. I think the fine abrasive in Displex made all the difference.

chuyler1, I actually prefer ISO-mounting. Generally speaking, I've found it to be more flexible than sleeve mounting -- when things don't quite fit the way you want, just cut, drill, and reposition. Also it seems more solid compared to most sleeve mounts because of the tension on the screws. My Denford 8250 is ISO-mount only, it doesn't even come with a sleeve.

Have you considered cleaning up the look of your mounting kit like this:
http://www.hzemall.com/our_press/images/RPM/RPM May 2004 Page 2.jpg
http://www.hzemall.com/our_press/images/RPM/RPM May 2004 Page 1.jpg
http://www.hzemall.com/our_press/images/RPM/RPM October 2004 Page 1.jpg
http://www.hzemall.com/our_press/images/RPM/RPM October 2004 Page 2.jpg

Regarding the sound, all I can really say right now is that I haven't been disappointed. Both CD and MP3 playback sound great, but I'm still in the process of overhauling my entire system, and I have a ton of tuning to do before I can form a real opinion, but so far I'm impressed for sure.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

There is no kit for the corolla. It has a single din opening and aftermarket stereos just mount using the brackets from the stock stereo...but they stick out and it looks dumb. I guess I could drill new holes in the brackets to recess the unit an additional 1/2" but then there would be a gap along the inside edge.
http://www.familycar.com/RoadTests/ToyotaCorolla/2000CorollaImages/2000CorollaDash.jpg


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't realize there was no mounting kit for the Corolla. You're right, that does suck


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

That Ural looks TONS better without the Text. Nice work 

Ryan


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wow that looks a TON better without the lettering


----------

